# Innenlager einkleben



## flyingscot (15. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin!

Das Innenlager sollte ja laut Alutech möglichst mit Loctite mittelfest eingeklebt werden.
Bisher habe ich Loctite nur für kleinere Schraubverbindungen benutzt (M4-M6).

Wieviel des Gewindes sollte man maximal mit Loctite behandeln, sodass man das Lager auch ohne rohe Gewalt wieder lösen kann?


----------



## mani.r (15. Februar 2008)

ich habe nur mein erstes mit 2 tropfen mittelfestem loctite eingebaut. danach sah das tretlagergehäuse so aus.







seit dem montiere ich sie so wie ich sie kaufe. das reicht meiner meinung nach vollkommen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. Februar 2008)

das mit dem loctite ist ziemlicher blödsinn


----------



## Up&Down (15. Februar 2008)

ich dachte bisher immer, innenlager soll man FETTEN???

dabei bleibe ich auch nach dem obigen anblick!


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2008)

Up&Down schrieb:


> ich dachte bisher immer, innenlager soll man FETTEN???
> 
> dabei bleibe ich auch nach dem obigen anblick!


der Meinung bin ich auch und dann das richtige Drehmoment beachten.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Februar 2008)

innenlagergewinde soll man eigentlich auch nicht fetten...


----------



## Piefke (15. Februar 2008)

Innenlagergewinde sollten geklebt oder gefettet werden, sonst können sie knarzen und  korrodieren.

Ich klebe meine Innenlager immer ein und da sieht keins aus wie bei mani.r.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Februar 2008)

hab mein innenlager nie eingeklebt,knarzen kommt vom dreck,gewinde sollten beim eibau natürlich sauber sein,mache das schon jahrelang so und hatte nie knarzen oder sonst irgendwelche problem,hatte shimano,truvativ und race face


----------



## Grüner Hulk (15. Februar 2008)

Ich baue meine Lager immer ein und körne sie dann mit einem kleinen spitzen Durchschlag immer noch genau 6 x, danach kommt noch rechts und links eine Rohrschelle rum und die knalle ich dann noch mit 120 Nm an. Fertig.

HALLO???! 

Ach ja und für alle die ihr Gewinde am Innenlager schon geschrottet haben durch einkleben, schief reinschrauben u.ä.:
Jürgen repariert euch die Dinger wieder mit einer Gewindehülse die wunderbar hält. Kumpel von mir hat es schon probiert. Rahmen war hierfür zur Reperatur bei Alutech und kam nach überschaubarer Zeit und mit einer überschaubaren Rechnung wieder. Es hält seit 3 Jahren.


----------



## Blackholez (26. März 2008)

@grüner Hulk

jup ich bin der Kumpel - sie hält - allerdings ist das Innenlager jetzt eines mit Italienischem Gewinde

cu


----------



## no_nickname (5. April 2008)

Also, Innenlager immer mit ordentlich Fett montieren. Mache ich schon immer so und es hat noch nie Probleme gegeben. Übrigens: Bei meiner Sau ist es ab Werk eingeklebt und ich hoffe, dass das Innenlager noch lange hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marvin2111 (5. Juni 2008)

Piefke schrieb:


> Innenlagergewinde sollten geklebt oder gefettet werden, sonst können sie knarzen und  korrodieren.
> 
> Ich klebe meine Innenlager immer ein und da sieht keins aus wie bei mani.r.



das knarzen kommd aber auch oft wenn das innen lager nicht gerade eingedreht ist ..


----------

